# Resume: CPC-A Coder looking for entry-level position (Winston-Salem, NC)



## Melanie1254 (Nov 16, 2016)

Hello, AAPC community. 

I am a new coder and am seeking an entry level position either on-site (in the Winston-Salem/Greensboro, NC area) or remote. 

I've been a homemaker and then coding student for the last four years after having a teaching career and working in human resources. Now, after passing the CPC exam in September, I am excited about contributing and developing my skills in the coding industry. While job searching, I am also working through Practicode to remove the "A" while gaining further experience. If you have insight into finding a coding-related job, or know of an opportunity, I welcome your emails and feedback (McGinnisMC@outlook.com). I'm available to work immediately.

Thank you!  

Kindly,

Melanie McGinnis, CPC-A


----------

